# A shot at Converting - Duke Sliscus



## Kinglopey (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey Guys...

With the New DE dex out, I made a new list for my Local League... but with no duke model out I Figured I'd try and convert my own.

I started with a Yriel model that I bought at GW with a gift card for Xmas.


Forgive me as some of these early pictures are horrible... I took them with my camera phone, but they give you a general Idea of what I did.

So the model came in a lot less pieces than I thought... go figure it's a metal model...









So using the main body as my base I dremeled the model off of the weird Tyrinid Tail looking thing.









I didn't want to use the same head, so I dremeled that out as well... unfortunatly the head I wanted to use, from the Wyche kit didn't fit within the collar, so I had to dremel that out as well. I used some GS to fill in and put in a Hood on the back... Again forgive the bad pic, above you can see the arm I wanted to convert to a weapon hand.










Now the Duke has a special weapon called the Serpents Bite, which is suppose to be 2 Poison blades, he also has a Blast Pistol. I wanted to be able to model both of them, but you can't unless you get Creative...

Here's a better shot of the weapon hand. 










I figure I can put 2 blades on it to make it look like the fangs of a serpent striking. I ended up with this...










For the Gun Arm I used a Wyche Blaster and straitened the arm.
This is what I ended up with...



















Let me know how I did and what you think... I want to try painting it soon...


----------



## Franksta88 (Nov 18, 2010)

very nice, maybe a spike on the shoulder pad and some flayed skin dangling down from his waste like the archon model.


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm liking the look of this guy; I've always been a fan of Duke Slippery (and of Baron Syntax). yes, those are their names, and you heard them here first 

I hope you show him in the painting process too! (if you want any tips/recommendations from a friendly ear, hit me up dude)


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The Serpents Bite looks good; to keep it looking like a special item and not just the usual DE are covered in spike, I suggest not adding any more spikes to the model.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

from what I can see it looks good, but its kinda blurry.


----------



## Kinglopey (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah I kinda wanted to avoid over spiking it.

@Flindo: I know the pics came out a bit blurry, I've had some trouble getting the camera to focus right, and sometimes the flash makes it look good and sometimes it just kills the whole pic. I need a new camera... LOL

For the base I was thinking of making it a wood deck...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Sliscus is my favourite unit after Kruellagh in the DEldar. Really fits my image of "arrgh matey" DEldar.


----------



## Kinglopey (Sep 10, 2008)

Ok... So color wise this is what I was thinking...

The Armor/Body a green, maybe a scorpion green
The Jacket a red with yellow or gold trim, including the hood
the blades on the weapon hand I want to do in a bone color to look like fangs.

What do you think? Any suggestions?

I'm not really concerned with making him fit my army scheme, I kinda want him to stand out a bit, the Truborn squad he'll be with will be Red, there they only squad I really want him to have some Cohesion with.


----------



## Kinglopey (Sep 10, 2008)

I think my photograpy skills improved a bit this time around less blurry pictures, if only the same can be said about my painting skills...


If I can get some constructive advise, as you can see I'm not really the best painter...


Primed Converted Model:









I started with the Cape, since I thought it was the easiest, Right or Wrong? I put down a base coat of Bestial Brown because I red on various other posts that it makes Reds pop...










I then put a base coat of scorpion Green down on the armor and put on a coat of Scorpion Green mixed with Dark Angels Green 50/50:










As you can see my blending/painting skills are lacking... especially compared to some of the awesome paint jobs I've seen on Heresy... but I'm working on getting better...

I decided to paint the Cape, the inside was going to be orange with Red on the outside, and I had the Idea of Painting yellow around the neck area and put orange over it to give it some contrasting colors...



















I then worked on the Pistol, I decided to go black, I think it came out ok... probably the only thing I didn't screw up too bad... LOL... I also worked on the blades, I thought the "Scorpions Bite" should look like fangs dripping with poison....










I painted the face and hair, I know how hard faces are to paint, and it came out bad, I actually work on it to make it a bit better. After I but a DA Green Ink on the armor, and Red ink on the cape, I put some gold on the trim. Here's how it ended up...










Then I droped the model, snapped the gun arm and pinned it poorly... I've got to put some GS on it...










Any Tips, Hints and Comments are welcome...


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 1, 2008)

hmm.. let's see, during this painting process, you didn't use any 'ardcoat, did you? He looks very shiny in the last 3 pictures. If you'd like a bit more depth with your colours, especially since you are painting over white, thin out the colour you are going to paint over the white undercoat (have it be just a *bit* thicker than a wash) and then apply it over the model where you want that colour. Here's an example of what I'm talking about, using just Citadel Washes over white (you can really do a lot with it easy):










After you do your 'wash', then go back and highlight/pick out certain details. I'm not sure how this method works for painting faces (I've never tried on faces myself), but I don't see why it wouldn't. Good luck dude.


----------



## Kinglopey (Sep 10, 2008)

It got shinny from the Inks, I really didn't like how shinny it came out, I was told that it would be better with a Matte Clear Coat. I like the was layering Idea, I probably should have tried that...

The face and hair still came out horrible.. I may try to use washes...


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 1, 2008)

ah, yeah inks will do that to you unless you play some fancy tricks with them, but it doesn't matter because GW washes exist that do the same thing, only better. If you wanna give him another shot, depending on how thickly painted it is, either just paint white over it again or simple green the thing and start from the beginning, but it's up to you. I assume you'd want to retry this guy if you don't like how he came out since you've converted him up so nicely.


----------



## Strange Dude (Jul 15, 2008)

A couple of points

A) Thin your paints - it's better to use several thin layers than one thick one (though often one thin layer is enough)
B) Pick a small selection of colours for clothing/armour/weapons and pick contrasting or complimentary colours reds/greens (contrasting) blue/green (complimentary) you can use darker or lighter versions of each colour but try to limit your palette to 3 basic colours.
C) washes are your friend- after getting a basecoat on the model you can use a wash to do the hard work of shading and highlighting there is a reason people refer to devlan mud as 'miracle wash'.
D) Details - after the hard work is done you can go back and add details to make your model pop.


----------



## Kinglopey (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks for your tips guys...

I think I'm going to try to use the washes on him, I don't think I can make him much worse, then I will likely go back and strip/repaint him if he doesn't improve. I think I'll work on some of my other models first, then come back to him.

Thanks! Rep+


----------

